# Greyhalo's Picture Thread



## Greyhalo (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## P. Novak (Jun 8, 2007)

Great pictures and beautiful Ts, all the hobby classics!


----------



## Fingolfin (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, nicely done!


----------



## Greyhalo (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you like them.  I'm still learning to use the camera so hopefully they will get better.


----------



## TRON (Jun 10, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!!! Great collection!


----------



## Yuki (Jun 10, 2007)

haha look at all the stuff you got in such a short time. lucky duck.


----------



## Greyhalo (Jun 11, 2007)

Nah, the newest one is my P. pederseni and I've had it for a little longer than a month now.


----------



## Greyhalo (Jun 14, 2007)

Two images of my newest T.


----------



## Squeaksville (Jun 15, 2007)

*How old....*

Is the B. Smithi in your collection????


----------



## Greyhalo (Jun 15, 2007)

My B. smithi is only a sling.  When I got it back in April it was about .75" big and now after its moult just recently it is just over 1".  I took the pictures of the B. smithi and the G aureostriata using the flash on my camera and they washed out the slight adult coloration that they have.  I have a picture of the B. smithi without the flash that I'll post up.


----------



## Greyhalo (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Becky (Jun 16, 2007)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## tinacouch (Jun 16, 2007)

LOVE your pictures of the P.irminia,this one is high on my wish list.


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome pics and beautiful Ts :clap:


----------



## Greyhalo (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate all the kind words.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 16, 2007)

nice a.seemani there!


----------



## Greyhalo (Jun 30, 2007)

New T added to the collection yesterday.


----------



## Greyhalo (Jul 23, 2007)

Here are some images of my GBB sling moulting.



































































These last two images were taken about a week after the moult.


----------



## Greyhalo (Jul 23, 2007)

Some more new images.  The G. aureostriata and P. irminia both moulted a few weeks ago and the B. smithi is in premoult.


----------



## luna (Jul 23, 2007)

People from PA must think alike... except for the _P. lugardi_, we have the same spiders!  

Your pictures are really good.

Cheri


----------



## Greyhalo (Aug 11, 2007)

Or maybe just great minds from PA must think alike


----------



## Greyhalo (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## syndicate (Aug 11, 2007)

YARRRRRRRRRRRR
lol nice pics man


----------



## Greyhalo (Aug 16, 2007)

ARRRRRRRRRG
Ya swabbie whut deserves the black spot!
(Thank you, I'm glad you like them)


----------



## Greyhalo (Sep 1, 2007)

NOOOOOO!  I took a look into my A. seemanni's burrow yesterday only to find this...












It's all good though, I've already have a date for him in the works.


----------



## blue fang (Sep 2, 2007)

graet pic's you got capturing the molt good job.


----------



## Greyhalo (Sep 7, 2007)

I get home from work today only to find my P. pederseni has mounted..into a mature male.  That makes two T's in 10 days that have moulted out MM.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 7, 2007)

Hm getting a mature male isn't the worst thing... just another excuse to get more Ts. 

Great pics btw!


----------



## Greyhalo (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea you've got a good point Novak.  Plus it gives me the chance to send out some males on some loans.  I've already found my A. seemanni a few dates; now I just need to find my P. pederseni some lovin'.

I managed to take a few more shots and here they are.


----------



## Yuki (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, look at all your kids.. they look lovely.


----------



## Greyhalo (Sep 8, 2007)

Some new pictures taken tonight:


----------



## Greyhalo (Sep 18, 2007)

Got some new slings in from GoTerps.


----------



## syndicate (Sep 18, 2007)

nice one bro!


----------



## Greyhalo (Sep 28, 2007)

syndicate said:


> nice one bro!


Haha, Thanks man

My B. jacksoni very unexpectedly delivered a nice big brood on the 25th.  Here are the best two photos I've managed to take so far.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Man,
Great shot of that hentzi! Glad they are doing good for you! If you ever need more let me know and i'll trade!


----------



## Greyhalo (Oct 7, 2007)

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Hey Man,
> Great shot of that hentzi! Glad they are doing good for you! If you ever need more let me know and i'll trade!


Hey thanks, all 4 hentzi are doing great.  Three of them have moulted just yesterday and I'm waiting for the last one to moult.  I got some photos of them after their moults that I need to go through and upload.  I should have them up tonight.

Here are two more photos of my B. jacksoni with her brood.  Still havent managed to get any great shots yet.  The scorplings moulted to 2nd instar on October 2nd.


----------



## Greyhalo (Oct 7, 2007)

A couple sling photos:


----------



## Greyhalo (Oct 9, 2007)

*MM A. seemanni*

Here are a bunch of new pics of my MM A. seemanni.  I was packing him up to be shipped out on a breeding loan so I figured I would get some pictures incase I don't see him again.  I'm pretty pleased with they came out, hope you like them.


----------



## syndicate (Oct 9, 2007)

great shots of that seemani!prob best pics ive seen by u yet


----------



## Greyhalo (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks man, I really appreciate the compliment.  I've been messing with the settings on my camera and learning a few things.  I still got a lot to learn though so hopefully my photos will keep getting better.


----------



## Greyhalo (Oct 10, 2007)

*B. jacksoni Scorplings*

Got home from work today to find that a bunch of the scorplings had left the mother and were wondering around. So far I have 8 of them rehoused.  Here are a few pics of them:


----------



## Greyhalo (Nov 2, 2007)

Got some new slings in today: 0.0.6 C. marshalli, 0.0.1 T. truculentus


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesome collection and  pics :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Nov 2, 2007)

great shots!


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pictures! Those _B. jacksoni _are absolutely adorable, I think I'm gonna have to get myself one.


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Nov 2, 2007)

Love the pictures and the T's! keep up the good work


----------



## Greyhalo (Nov 2, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> Awesome collection and  pics :clap:





syndicate said:


> great shots!





Lorgakor said:


> Great pictures! Those _B. jacksoni _are absolutely adorable, I think I'm gonna have to get myself one.





LittleGiRLy said:


> Love the pictures and the T's! keep up the good work


Thank you for the kind words, much appreciated.


----------



## Greyhalo (Nov 6, 2007)

I rehoused my female P. irminia and she was very behaved so I managed to get a bunch of photos, Hope you enjoy


----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## syndicate (Dec 9, 2007)

nice GBB
arrrrr


----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 22, 2007)

Got some new pics of my P. irminia.  She was very behaved for the majority of the photos up until the last few shots.



























These last three shots are when she decided she had enough and tried to nail me with a nice squirt of poo.


----------



## pinkzebra (Dec 22, 2007)

Ha ha! Those are great photos! I got quite a laugh out of the last 3. She's a gorgeous T also. 

Thanks for the laugh!

Jen


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 22, 2007)

That last picture kinda looks like it's flipping you off.
Nice pictures.


----------



## syndicate (Dec 22, 2007)

man u got some great irminia shots there


----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 27, 2007)

pinkzebra said:


> Ha ha! Those are great photos! I got quite a laugh out of the last 3. She's a gorgeous T also.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> Jen


I'm glad I was able to provide some laughs, I was definitely laughing when it happened.



fartkowski said:


> That last picture kinda looks like it's flipping you off.
> Nice pictures.


lol I'd imagine that spraying someone with poo is their equivalent of flipping someone off.



syndicate said:


> man u got some great irminia shots there


Thanks man, I think I'm starting to get the hang of my new camera.


----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 27, 2007)

Some new photos of my two T. gigas slings which both molted recently.


----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 29, 2007)

New pics of A. minatrix and C. fimbriatus


----------



## syndicate (Dec 30, 2007)

nice one man!


----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 30, 2007)

Snapped some photos of my C. marshalli while feeding/watering, enjoy:


----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 31, 2007)

Freshly molted A. avicularia:


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 14, 2008)

A shot of my GBB which just finished molting:


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## syndicate (Jan 20, 2008)

nice shots bro!


----------



## opticle (Jan 21, 2008)

your irminia is really cool. i wish i could get some American T's but i live in australia:drool: there are some quite impressive 1's over here maybe you should get 1 . btw you have really good camera skills


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 21, 2008)

syndicate said:


> nice shots bro!


Thanks a lot man!



opticle said:


> your irminia is really cool. i wish i could get some American T's but i live in australia:drool: there are some quite impressive 1's over here maybe you should get 1 . btw you have really good camera skills


Thanks for the compliment, I really appreciate it!  It really sucks that you guys cant import any Ts but you definitely have some nice sp. over there.  I hope to add some Australian Ts to my collection hopefully sometime soon.


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## syndicate (Jan 21, 2008)

dude sick macro shots of that avic!u got the lighting perfect on those


----------



## eman (Jan 21, 2008)

Amazing shots man!  What camera/lense kits do you use?


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 22, 2008)

Man that is a beautiful avic.
Nice pictures.


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you like them.   I'm using a Nikon D80 with the AF Micro-NIKKOR 60mm f/2.8D lens.  For lighting I'm using a clamp lamp with an Enhanced Color Spectrum bulb that GE makes.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 22, 2008)

Holy crap, that's a gorgeous avic!  :drool:   Is it freshly-molted or is it always that gorgeous?


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea she sure is a looker and you are correct, she just molted back on Nov. 31st.


----------



## eman (Jan 22, 2008)

Greyhalo said:


> Thanks guys, I'm glad you like them.   I'm using a Nikon D80 with the AF Micro-NIKKOR 60mm f/2.8D lens.  For lighting I'm using a clamp lamp with an Enhanced Color Spectrum bulb that GE makes.


Sweet gear. The focus and detail captured on those shots is amazing... thanks for the info!

Cheers


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 23, 2008)

eman said:


> Sweet gear. The focus and detail captured on those shots is amazing... thanks for the info!
> Cheers


Yea its an awesome camera and I havent found a negative thing I can say about it yet.  It was well worth the money spent I think.


----------



## AlainL (Jan 25, 2008)

Your pics are beautiful:clap:


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 25, 2008)

carpetpython said:


> Your pics are beautiful:clap:


Thank you very much!


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 25, 2008)

Two new photos of my P. lugardi


----------



## syndicate (Jan 25, 2008)

Yarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhgggggggg


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 29, 2008)

Just added a few P. ornata and P. cambridgei slings to my collection today courtesy of Syndicate. I snapped these while unpacking them, enjoy:


----------



## syndicate (Jan 29, 2008)

very nice! 
enjoy them man!


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ooo, you can already see the purple on that baby ornata!


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 2, 2008)

A. versicolor


----------



## syndicate (Feb 3, 2008)

great shots!


----------



## venwu225 (Feb 3, 2008)

can I ask what kind of camera, lens, flash, and tripod system you use?


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 3, 2008)

syndicate said:


> great shots!


ARRRRRG! Thanks man.



venwu225 said:


> can I ask what kind of camera, lens, flash, and tripod system you use?


As of right now I'm using a Nikon D80 and a AF Micro-NIKKOR 60mm f/2.8D lens.  I'm still using the cameras built-in flash.  I plan on getting a tripod sometime in the near future but I haven't gotten around to it yet.  I'm using a clamp lamp  to help with the lighting in my pictures as well.


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 4, 2008)

B. smithi


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 5, 2008)

awesome shots and nice camera i wish i had the money for a nikon, maybe a d40 sometime soon, keep the pics coming


----------



## Truff135 (Feb 7, 2008)

Regarding the avicularia versicolor - you should have warned us that we'd go blind looking at it!!!  That little guy is GORGEOUS!!!!!  :drool: 
Excellent pictures, as ever!


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 9, 2008)

Truff135 said:


> Regarding the avicularia versicolor - you should have warned us that we'd go blind looking at it!!!  That little guy is GORGEOUS!!!!!  :drool:
> Excellent pictures, as ever!


Haha yea she sure is blinding in the right light, Thanks!


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 9, 2008)

B. jacksoni


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 9, 2008)

B. jacksoni exuvium


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## seanbond (Feb 11, 2008)

sick piX! what do you use??


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 12, 2008)

how do you like the B.jacksoni? are you sure thats a C.fasciatum, i dont think it is. i wish i still had my T.gigas mine died 4th instar


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 15, 2008)

seanbond said:


> sick piX! what do you use??


Thanks man, as of right now I'm using a Nikon D80 with a AF Micro-NIKKOR 60mm f/2.8D lens.



NastyNate said:


> how do you like the B.jacksoni? are you sure thats a C.fasciatum, i dont think it is. i wish i still had my T.gigas mine died 4th instar


I like the B. jacksoni in my collection a lot, they are the only sp. of scorpion that I have right now.  The C. fasciatum in my collection were captive bred by P. Novak on the boards and are still just slings so they have yet to get their full adult colors.  Sorry to hear about the T. gigas, you should definitely give raising them another shot.  They are growing to be one of my favorites in my collection and I hope to pick up a bunch more Tap sp. in the future.


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 15, 2008)

One of my A. hentzi slings which molted yesterday.







One of my C. marshalli which molted a few days ago.







And last here are a few shots of my T. truculentus which I guess wasn't in a good mood today.


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 15, 2008)

A few new photos of my G. rosea


----------



## syndicate (Feb 15, 2008)

sick macro shots of that truculentus man!


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 17, 2008)

syndicate said:


> sick macro shots of that truculentus man!


Thanks bro, I figured you'd enjoy the shots of the truculentus.  Here are two new shots i got when I rehoused him.


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 18, 2008)

That is a cool looking species.
I love the color.


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 18, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> That is a cool looking species.
> I love the color.


Agreed, they do have an awesome color to them.  I actually got him as a freebie.  I'm hoping to add a few more to my collection when some slings are available again.


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 18, 2008)

I rehoused a Tapinauchenius gigas today and got some new photos, enjoy:


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 20, 2008)

A few shots of Ceratogyrus marshilli


----------



## syndicate (Feb 20, 2008)

sick shots bro!keep it up


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 26, 2008)

Took a few new photos today, here they are:

Avicularia minatrix





















Psalmopoeus pulcher


----------



## syndicate (Feb 26, 2008)

nice shots!lots of detail


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks man, I appreciate it!


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 29, 2008)

My freshly molted Psalmopoeus irminia come out for a drink during misting today.

















Also, here is a shot of the Spermathecae from her exuvium


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 5, 2008)

Three new shots of my female Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## ttula (Mar 5, 2008)

beautiful photos!


----------



## Pulk (Mar 5, 2008)

ttula said:


> beautiful photos!


seconded


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 7, 2008)

ttula said:


> beautiful photos!





Pulk said:


> seconded


 Thanks guys!


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 7, 2008)

Ceratogyrus marshalli





Babycurus jacksoni


----------



## Apophis (Mar 8, 2008)

great shots man! :worship:


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 11, 2008)

Apophis said:


> great shots man! :worship:


Thanks a lot man!


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 11, 2008)

A shot of one off my tubby little Aphonopelma hentzi slings






Two shots of a freshly molted Cyclosternum fasciatum











And last, a few shots of some Poecilotheria ornata slings which recently molted


----------



## AlainL (Mar 11, 2008)

Man, your pics are crazy:clap: 

I love the pics of the minatrix.


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 12, 2008)

carpetpython said:


> Man, your pics are crazy:clap:
> 
> I love the pics of the minatrix.


Thanks man, I'm glad you like them.  I was really pleased with the way the A. minatrix shots came out.  She was an angel and put up with me taking all the shots too.


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 12, 2008)

A few shots of my Ceratogyrus marshalli slings





















Some photos of two of my smaller Babycurus jacksoni


----------



## syndicate (Mar 12, 2008)

that last pic is awesome man!the more shots of scorps i see the more i want them :X


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 14, 2008)

syndicate said:


> that last pic is awesome man!the more shots of scorps i see the more i want them :X


Thanks a lot.  I know what you mean, I've been looking at a lot of scorp photos and now I'm thinking of picking up a few new sp.


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 14, 2008)

Haplopelma Schmidti


----------



## syndicate (Mar 14, 2008)

nice you got them!sweet shots man.looks tight on the white backround


----------



## ttula (Mar 14, 2008)

great pics!


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 15, 2008)

syndicate said:


> nice you got them!sweet shots man.looks tight on the white backround





ttula said:


> great pics!


Thanks guys


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 15, 2008)

Haplopelma Schmidti almost done molting






And a few new shots of my Poecilotheria ornata slings.


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 23, 2008)

Babycurus jacksoni


----------



## seanbond (Mar 23, 2008)

ridiKulous shots man.
that detail is incredible!


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 29, 2008)

Avicularia minatrix






Poecilotheria ornata


























Tapinauchenius gigas


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 29, 2008)

Sweet pics. I've gotta get my minatrix photos up. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## †-MarK-† (Mar 29, 2008)

Your pictures are A M A Z I N G ! .:clap:


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 30, 2008)

cheetah13mo said:


> Sweet pics. I've gotta get my minatrix photos up. Thanks for posting them.





†-MarK-† said:


> Your pictures are A M A Z I N G ! .:clap:


Thanks a lot guys, I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Greyhalo (Mar 30, 2008)

Tapinauchenius gigas


----------



## seanbond (Mar 30, 2008)

sick gigas!


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 2, 2008)

seanbond said:


> sick gigas!


Thanks  , they're finally getting some nice color to them.


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 2, 2008)

Avicularia avicularia


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 7, 2008)

Just got my new lens in today and was playing around with it.  Here are a few photos I've taken messing around with it.


----------



## x-fan (Apr 7, 2008)

One of the best pics I've ever seen :worship:


----------



## Apophis (Apr 8, 2008)

That last shot is especially amazing! :clap: 

What lens did you get?


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 8, 2008)

x-fan said:


> One of the best pics I've ever seen :worship:





Apophis said:


> That last shot is especially amazing! :clap:
> 
> What lens did you get?


Thanks a lot guys.  

I just picked up a 105mm Micro-Nikkor lens but its the older D version that they dont make anymore.  I picked  it up new from Amazon.com and I couldn't be happier with it so far.


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 8, 2008)

Avicularia avicularia






Ceratogyrus marshalli





















Psalmopoeus irminia































Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## db321 (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow...
They are some of the best pics I have ever seen, well done.

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Apr 8, 2008)

man that new lens is paying off!!!
first avic shot is crazy!
also def feeling this one





very nice work bro  
i can see a big difference from the 60mm


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks once again


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 13, 2008)

Avicularia minatrix which recently molted











Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## syndicate (Apr 13, 2008)

nice pics man!


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 15, 2008)

Avicularia minatrix
















Avicularia versicolor






Brachypelma smithi











Chilobrachys fimbriatus






Psalmopoeus irminia











Tapinauchenius gigas


----------



## AlainL (Apr 15, 2008)

man, your pics are amazing:clap: :worship:


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 15, 2008)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 20, 2008)

carpetpython said:


> man, your pics are amazing:clap: :worship:





fartkowski said:


> Very nice pictures.


Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 20, 2008)

Grammostola aureostriata


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 24, 2008)

I got my half of the slings from a breeding loan yesterday and snapped a bunch of shots while seperating them, Enjoy.

Aphonopelma seemanni


----------



## seanbond (Apr 25, 2008)

assembley line of a. seems...


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 25, 2008)

Those seemani's are awsome.
How many did you ed up getting?


----------



## syndicate (Apr 25, 2008)

awesome shots of the seemani molting!they look like little cyborg spiders lol


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 25, 2008)

Incredible photos!! What camera are you shooting these with? I know what lens you are using.


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys!

Syn man, you're right, they do look like little cyborg spiders! 

As for the camera, I'm using a Nikon D80.


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 27, 2008)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
















Chilobrachys fimbriatus






Ceratogyrus marshalli











Psalmopoeus cambridgei
















Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 27, 2008)

i shoot D 80s too but dont have a macro lens . I need one lol


----------



## syndicate (Apr 27, 2008)

nice ornata shots


----------



## Greyhalo (May 11, 2008)

Drachenjager said:


> i shoot D 80s too but dont have a macro lens . I need one lol


Yea man, you should look into picking one up, they are really worth it.



syndicate said:


> nice ornata shots


Thanks bro, the ornata are doing really well.  Thanks again for hooking me up with them.


----------



## Greyhalo (May 11, 2008)

Psalmopoeus pulcher
















Thrigmopoeus truculentus


----------



## Banza (May 13, 2008)

yeah man, your pics are fantastic  keep going...


----------



## Greyhalo (May 15, 2008)

Banza said:


> yeah man, your pics are fantastic  keep going...


Thank you


----------



## Greyhalo (May 15, 2008)

Haplopelma lividum





















Poecilotheria formosa


----------



## Greyhalo (May 17, 2008)

Mature Male Psamopoeus irminia


----------



## pinkzebra (May 19, 2008)

Incredible photos! I especially love the molting seemani baby. Awesome!


----------



## Greyhalo (May 22, 2008)

pinkzebra said:


> Incredible photos! I especially love the molting seemani baby. Awesome!


Thanks a lot Pinkzebra


----------



## syndicate (May 22, 2008)

this picture is so sick dude





oh and where did you get those ugly formosa and lividum from haha


----------



## Greyhalo (May 22, 2008)

Avicularia versicolor





















My mature female Psalmopoeus






Psalmopoeus MM with my mature female for the second time


----------



## ttula (May 22, 2008)

Gorgeous photos! I especially love the avic ones.


----------



## Greyhalo (May 31, 2008)

ttula said:


> Gorgeous photos! I especially love the avic ones.


Thanks ttula


----------



## Greyhalo (May 31, 2008)

Brachypelma smithi






Ceratogyrus brachycephalus











Ceratogyrus marshalli
















Poecilotheria ornata











Tapinauchenius gigas


----------



## Greyhalo (Jun 26, 2008)

Cyriopagopus schioedtei






Enclosure for C. schioedtei






Poecilotheria rufilata


----------



## ttula (Jun 27, 2008)

nice pics! love the schioedtei


----------



## syndicate (Jun 27, 2008)

nice new additions ;]
i like that round enclosure to man.looks great all setup!


----------



## Greyhalo (Jul 5, 2008)

Recently molted Tapinauchenius gigas


----------



## AlainL (Jul 6, 2008)

Man, your pics are amazing:clap:


----------



## Greyhalo (Jul 6, 2008)

carpetpython said:


> Man, your pics are amazing:clap:


Thank you


----------



## Greyhalo (Jul 6, 2008)

Poecilotheria formosa


----------



## Greyhalo (Jul 7, 2008)

Chilobrachys fimbriatus


----------



## Greyhalo (Jul 8, 2008)

Psalmopoeus irminia with eggsac


----------



## jshadowstalker (Jul 8, 2008)

great photo's...  What was that round tank, was it home made or ya buy it somewhere??


----------



## Greyhalo (Jul 8, 2008)

jshadowstalker said:


> great photo's...  What was that round tank, was it home made or ya buy it somewhere??


Thanks man. The enclosure for my C. schioedtei is a 4"x8" acrylic container that I ordered from www.pioneerplastics.com.


----------



## Greyhalo (Aug 7, 2008)

Mature Male Avicularia avicularia






5th Instar Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Greyhalo (Aug 13, 2008)

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 13, 2008)

nice pics and even nicer Ts.


----------



## Grako (Aug 13, 2008)

Did that c. marshalli recently molt?  He looks way darker than my girl does who's in need of a molt atm.


----------



## luckylegs (Aug 13, 2008)

awsome pictures keep it up !


----------



## Greyhalo (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys.  

Grako, you are right.  I have six juvies of this sp. and they all recently molted.  The shots I just posted are of 3 different individuals I believe.


----------



## Greyhalo (Aug 20, 2008)

Mature Male Avicularia avicularia











Iridopelma hirsutum


----------



## ttula (Aug 21, 2008)

those hirsutum pics are awesome! beautiful little slings, they are one of my favourite Ts


----------



## syndicate (Aug 21, 2008)

great shots grey!


----------



## Greyhalo (Aug 22, 2008)

ttula said:


> those hirsutum pics are awesome! beautiful little slings, they are one of my favourite Ts





syndicate said:


> great shots grey!


Thanks ttula and syn.


----------



## Greyhalo (Aug 22, 2008)

Iridopelma hirsutum






Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Greyhalo (Aug 23, 2008)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 6, 2008)

It's been a while since I posted but here are a few new photos.


Psalmopoeus irminia






Avicularia versicolor











Brachypelma smithi






Brachypelma angustum






Cyclosternum fasciatum






Babycurus jacksoni


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 6, 2008)

great shots man!


----------



## syndicate (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome shots Kurt!Lets see some pics of those ornata :]


----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys. Here are a few more photos including a recent shot of a P. ornata that's now around 2".

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens





















Ceratogyrus marshalli






Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## LasidoraGT (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet T's, the scorpion looks like it is beheading the cricket lol


----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Mike  

Here are two new photos

Aphonopelma seemanni sling






Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 18, 2008)

Lasiodora parahybana











Haplopelma schmidti





















Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 21, 2008)

Ceratogyrus brachycephalus






Female Iridopelma hirsutum











Poecilotheria formosa sling




































Poecilotheria ornata






Mature Male Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 30, 2008)

Just finished up reorganizing my shelves, figured I would post up a photo.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 30, 2008)

I love the versi shots with the water droplets in the background, its mesmerizing to look at. I also really like all of the ornata pics, one of my favorite pokies.

-nice organization btw.


----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot man, glad you like them


----------



## Greyhalo (Dec 30, 2008)

Cyclosternum fasciatum






Haplopelma lividum slings






Psalmopoeus pulcher


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice pics man! I love the pulcher


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 30, 2008)

man o man that pulcher is awesome


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice shots man.
Is that a male C marshalli?


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad you guys like the photos. 



fartkowski said:


> Very nice shots man.
> Is that a male C marshalli?


Right now I have six C. marshalli juvies that are around the 2" mark.  I havent been able to sex any of them though since they never kick their molts out of their burrows.

Chilobrachys fimbriatus freshly molted


----------



## syndicate (Jan 8, 2009)

Great shots Kurt!nice lighting on those last ones


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 9, 2009)

Those are some great shots.  Wonderful Collection!


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Syn and Irish

Brachypelma angustum






Cyriopagopus schioedtei
















Iridopelma hirsutum


----------



## syndicate (Jan 10, 2009)

oh man that shio is looking very nice!!great pictures


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 23, 2009)

Avicularia minatrix sling






Haplopelma lividum sling











Iridopelma hirsutum sling











Poecilotheria formosa


----------



## syndicate (Jan 23, 2009)

Badass man!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 23, 2009)

That minatrix does not look like a "sling" How big is it?


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmm, I guess it is a small juvenile then.  Its around 1.25"-1.5"


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am mating females now that are about 2" and adults don't get much bigger than 3"-3.5" so I would agree you have a juvie.
Awesome pictures!


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 30, 2009)

Cool, I thought they got a little larger than that, good to know.


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 30, 2009)

Iridopelma hirsutum


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks happy to see you ;P


----------



## Greyhalo (Jan 31, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Looks happy to see you ;P


Haha, she sure was!

Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 14, 2009)

Ceratogyrus marshalli






Poecilotheria ornata





















Babycurus jacksoni






And here is a shot of one of my dogs


----------



## ttula (Feb 15, 2009)

awww  cute puppy & lovely pics


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 17, 2009)

ttula said:


> awww  cute puppy & lovely pics


Thanks ttula


Avicularia minatrix






Ceratogyrus brachycephalus






Poecilotheria rufilata


----------



## syndicate (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome shots Curt!Hope to see some new spiders in this thread soon ;]


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Chris, thanks man!

Here are a few shots of the new spiders you mentioned 

Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"











Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


----------



## syndicate (Feb 18, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 20, 2009)

syndicate said:


> very nice!


Hey Chris, thanks again for the new slings.  They have all webbed up their vials and are doing great.


Ceratogyrus marshalli
























Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome shots as always, Curt!
I especially love your T.gigas, how fast do they grow?


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Rick, thanks man.

I got my two T. gigas as slings back in September 07 and they were around 1/2"-3/4" I believe.  They are both around 3" or little larger than that now.


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 26, 2009)

Babycurus jacksoni






Haplopelma schmidti


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 4, 2009)

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


----------



## moose35 (Apr 4, 2009)

great pics man.

i really like that Haplopelma schmidti


   moose


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 4, 2009)

moose35 said:


> great pics man.
> 
> i really like that Haplopelma schmidti
> 
> ...


I second that. The schmidti looks awesome.


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey, thanks guys 

Brachypelma smithi












Grammostola pulchripes


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 23, 2009)

Phlogius sp. "Stents"


----------



## seanbond (Apr 23, 2009)

nice aussie mahte


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 24, 2009)

seanbond said:


> nice aussie mahte


Thanks man, sp. "Stents" is my first aussie sp.


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 24, 2009)

Avicularia minatrix






Avicularia versicolor






Poecilotheria formosa


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 28, 2009)

Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## Greyhalo (Apr 28, 2009)

Poecilotheria formosa






Psalmopoeus cambridgei with weird folio pattern






Tapinauchenius gigas


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 28, 2009)

Sweet shots Amishman!
I'm digging the T.gigas and P.formosa!


----------



## Greyhalo (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Ricky

Here is a shot of my female Thrigmopoeus truculentus


----------



## Lumberguy (May 3, 2009)

Do you still have your L. parahybana? What does it look like now?


----------



## Greyhalo (May 3, 2009)

My L. parahybana is in premolt right now but should be molting any time.  He is going to need rehoused after this molt so I'll take some shots of him for ya once he hardens up.


----------



## Greyhalo (May 12, 2009)

Haplopelma schmidti


----------



## seanbond (May 12, 2009)

gotta luv those adorable schmidti


----------



## Greyhalo (May 13, 2009)

seanbond said:


> gotta luv those adorable schmidti


Haha yeah you certainly do.


Haplopelma lividum


----------



## Greyhalo (May 24, 2009)

Poecilotheria rufilata


----------



## Greyhalo (May 24, 2009)

Ceratogyrus brachycephalus


















Cyclosternum fasciatum






Poecilotheria rufilata













Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## Greyhalo (May 24, 2009)

Pterinochilus lugardi


----------



## Greyhalo (Aug 29, 2009)

Psalmopoeus irminia sling






Aphonopelma seemanni


----------



## Greyhalo (Jun 6, 2010)

Iridopelma hirsutum


----------



## billopelma (Jun 6, 2010)

Good to see your thread back, I was missing your nice collection and pics...

Bill


----------



## syndicate (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice shots bro!


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad to see you back.
Nice shots as always


----------



## crawltech (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes!, def some sweet pics!.....keep 'em comin!!


----------



## Greyhalo (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it 

Lampropelma sp."Borneo Black"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 8, 2010)

MMMM, now that's my kind of T.   Nice shot Grey.  :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey one of my kids is growing up!That ones def looking female ;]


----------



## Greyhalo (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks. I think she is looking female to me too.  Lets hope so 

Aphonopelma hentzi - finally getting some size to it






Aphonopelma seemanni - just recently molted






Second Aphonopelma seemanni


----------



## syndicate (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweet photos dude!


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 9, 2010)

Greyhalo said:


> Aphonopelma seemanni - just recently molted


Wow, this picture really pops!  Nice shot!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sick pictures man!


----------



## Greyhalo (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Chilobrachys fimbriatus


----------



## Greyhalo (Jun 20, 2010)

Ceratogyrus brachycephalus






Ceratogyrus marshalli






Cyclosternum fasciatum






Haplopelma lividum












Phlogius sp."Stents"


----------



## syndicate (Jun 20, 2010)

Sweet shots man!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 20, 2010)

Killer pictures as usual!


----------

